# ram 2500 steering



## automoto (Nov 7, 2011)

I have a 2004.5' ram 2500 with a 8' fisher hd, last night i hooked up the plow for the northeastern we had, i noticed that when at a dead stop it is near impossible to turn the wheels and there is a lot of play in the steering wheel. it only does this when the plow is on, and i realize how heavy the plow set up is. Has anyone experienced this and is it possible the steering box is on its way out? btw fluid level is good.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

automoto;1512289 said:


> I have a 2004.5' ram 2500 with a 8' fisher hd, last night i hooked up the plow for the northeastern we had, i noticed that when at a dead stop it is near impossible to turn the wheels and there is a lot of play in the steering wheel. it only does this when the plow is on, and i realize how heavy the plow set up is. Has anyone experienced this and is it possible the steering box is on its way out? btw fluid level is good.


you should look under the truck (be safe!) with the plow on while you get someone to see saw the steering wheel and see what has play. I bet its tie rod ends. One thing that we run on all our dodges, is the " dss steering stabilizer " look it up. Its a great investment.
Also if you still have dodge or oem tierod ends and front end parts you can use another product called " lukes link " these allow you to rebuild the tierod ends with poly bushings and its very easy. search google for both those parts and Im sure you will find lots or reading. Id also suggest running some balast in the back of your truck, you really dont want to be dry steering too much with the plow up.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

The truck in my avatar was my 2004 Dodge 2500 Cummins. It had an 8' Fisher and I know what you mean when you say it's hard to turn the wheel. I didn't have a ton of play, but it was tough. I had to move the truck to turn the wheel. During a long storm I started to hear a humming noise under the hood. It was the power steering pump getting real hot. The steering systems in the Dodges are not the greatest.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Oddly enough I never had that problem in my 04 HEMI (2500), and I ran an 8' HD, and 8' Xblade (heavy), and a 9'6" EZV on it without issue. I did run ballast, and the suspension/steering was in great shape. Sounds like your pump may be on the way out, not building enough pressure at idle.

My current truck is light as a feather, but its because I'm running a Borgeson steering box with steering box brace from BigD offroad.


----------



## mksent02 (Feb 3, 2012)

The power steering pump could be shot. I've seen the shaft break internally- looks fine & seems like it's working but not building pressure. When I bought my used 2004 sometimes it had power steering sometimes not. Turns out the previous owner had BROKEN the reservoir and glued it back together with plastic in the line! Not a huge problem but found it as I was replacing the pump- which I ordered without the reservoir of course.


----------



## automoto (Nov 7, 2011)

MIDTOWNPC;1512322 said:


> you should look under the truck (be safe!) with the plow on while you get someone to see saw the steering wheel and see what has play. I bet its tie rod ends. One thing that we run on all our dodges, is the " dss steering stabilizer " look it up. Its a great investment.
> Also if you still have dodge or oem tierod ends and front end parts you can use another product called " lukes link " these allow you to rebuild the tierod ends with poly bushings and its very easy. search google for both those parts and Im sure you will find lots or reading. Id also suggest running some balast in the back of your truck, you really dont want to be dry steering too much with the plow up.


I have been looking for a steering brace that fits with a plow frame, i'll have to check the dss one out. thanks for all the replies guys.


----------



## stvktz68 (Dec 1, 2012)

ive got a 2004 3500 diesel and have the same problem


----------



## rdl5775 (Mar 13, 2008)

got a 1998 Ram 2500 with a Western ultra. can the "DSS" still be used?


----------

